# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Bucks 1/6/2006 7:30CT - CSNC / FxNo



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#006633">Buck This!!!!!</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.nba.com/bucks/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mil_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(12 - 19) (7 - 9 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #006633">Milwaukee Bucks(17 - 12) (9 - 6 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bradleycenter.com/"><img src="http://www.thesportsroadtrip.com/bradleyctr.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bradleycenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Bradley Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Milwaukee, WI, January 6, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Milwaukee Bucks 7:30PM CST CSNC FxNo</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #006633; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_williams" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bucks/mwilliams_140_041117.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_williams"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mo Williams<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Alalbama</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_redd" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_redd.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_redd"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Redd<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 6'' - Ohio State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bobby_simmons" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_bobby_simmons.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bobby_simmons"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Bobby Simmons<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - DePaul</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andrew_bogut" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andrew_bogut.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andrew_bogut"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andrew Bogut<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 7' 0'' - Utah</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamaal_magloire" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jamaal_magloire.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamaal_magloire"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jamaal Magloire<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Kentucky</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #006633; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jiri_welsch" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jiri_welsch.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jiri_welsch"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jiri Welsch<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Czech Republic</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jermaine_jackson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jermaine_jackson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jermaine_jackson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jermaine Jackson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Detroit</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/toni_kukoc" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_toni_kukoc.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/toni_kukoc"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Toni Kukoc<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - Split, Croatia</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dan_gadzuric" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_dan_gadzuric.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dan_gadzuric"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Dan Gadzuric<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - UCLA</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I will be at this game sitting either in floor seats or in a box, courtesy of one of Senator Kohl's minions. Which means I have to trot out the Bucks fan and hide the Bulls fan during the game.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

The Bucks have a lot of size inside, I hope Chandler and Sweetney are up to the challenge, cause it's not gonna be easy...


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Bucks fan here. Some Bucks fans may look at this as an easy win, I do not. While we should be focused against a Central Division opponent and try protecting our homecourt (unlike allowing Cleveland to do what they wanted in the fourth quarter loss Wednesday evening). However, hopefully this isn't the case where we look too much to the Cleveland game and disregard Chicago. Then it could get ugly for us. I expect the Bulls will be motivated to end their losing streak and to get their revenge on the Bucks at the Bradley Center.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> I will be at this game sitting either in floor seats or in a box, courtesy of one of Senator Kohl's minions. Which means I have to trot out the Bucks fan and hide the Bulls fan during the game.


----------



## lupa_bulls (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everybody, first post on this board. As for the game, I'm a little pesimist, becuse Bucks have a lot more size and that will kill us. If this game Skiles starts three guards, it will be suicide and for me he will lose even more credibility. He needs to start bigger unit, maybe Sweetny and Othella or Songaila upfront, with Deng at 3, and Hinrich & Gordon in the backcourt. He needs to bench Duhon for a while, put back Hinrich at PG and see how Hinrich/Gordon backcourt does. They were good together last year as they played most of the 4th quarters together. Also, Ben is starting to put it together as a starter, and I expect big game from him and Deng. This losing streak has to end somewhere, I hope it's tonight :gopray:


----------



## lupa_bulls (Jan 6, 2006)

BTW, nice starting post, I like it :greatjob:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

welcome to the board lupa!

hopefully the buck stops at eight.






my bulls e-news


----------



## lupa_bulls (Jan 6, 2006)

:cheers: cheers mizenkay!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

What ya gonna do with all that junk? All that junk inside your trunk?










I’m a get, get, get, get, you drunk. Get you love drunk off my hump.

My Hump. My Hump, My Hump, My Hump. My Hump, My Hump, My Hump.










(jealous)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Injury Report*

_Blood on the Horns_
Tyson Chandler (right ankle sprain) is doubtful and Chris Duhon (right foot bruise) is questionable. For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report at Bulls.com.

_Buck Meat_
Charlie Bell (right knee sprain/MCL), T.J. Ford (left midfoot sprain) and Joe Smith (left knee surgery) are out.

Duhon's injury could mean we stop the three-guard lineup and go with Hinrich/Gordon as our starting backcourt. Looks like Chandler's out.

Start
Hinrich
Gordon
Deng
Noc
Sweetney

Let's get some Buck blood on the horns.

Bulls 101
Bucks 94


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*blood on the horns!*



bulls.com now has duhon as probable.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> What ya gonna do with all that junk? All that junk inside your trunk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:

:banana: 

:clap:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I can't see us ending the streak tonight, especially with Chandler out. Even in his diminished state, he's the only guy who we could have hoped would slow down Bogut or Magloire. They're going to hand us our lunch inside tonight. The only way we win as I see it is if Ben, Kirk and Luol all have excellent nights from the field.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

lupa_bulls said:


> BTW, nice starting post, I like it :greatjob:


I guess "The bucks stop here" was to corny. Sigh

Badsen gets some burn and leads the bulls to an unlikely victory.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

K how do you do that with the thread starter on the game threads? Also funny Skiles/Pillsbury/Hinrich post lol!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls start

kirk
ben
luol
sweetney
'fella



*let's get off the schneid tonight!*

got the bucks feed on the pass.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> bulls start
> 
> kirk
> ben
> ...


Except for Chandler (because he's injured), it looks like Skiles is doing what you told him to do. :laugh:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

YES! Finally This is starting five ive wanted to see!!!
Lets hope sweets keeps the fouls down


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Sweets 2 fouls BLOODY HELL :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

two minutes in, and it's songaila replacing sweetney and his two fouls.

songaila proceeds to pick up a foul.



ugh.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Zeb said:


> Except for Chandler (because he's injured), it looks like Skiles is doing what you told him to do. :laugh:




i know. this deserves a few bananas!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## lupa_bulls (Jan 6, 2006)

Finaly, Skiles has the lineup that makes sense :clap:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

BG and HInrich!!!
2 assists from Ben to hinrich all ready


----------



## lupa_bulls (Jan 6, 2006)

WTF, Sweets will never be able to stay out of trouble, cause he will never lose weight, DAMN :wlift: :frenchy:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good intensity on both ends of the court to start off this game. But this energy usually fizzles out starting 3rd qtr and we gotta start relying on our talent(urgh). That's what I've seen during this losing streak. Oh well, at least O's getting some time and Duhon's finally on the bench.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk with a beautiful feed to deng who alleyoops it up to end the first.

bulls start off really strong - doing a nice job defensively tonight.

21-14 bulls early 2nd

kirk
duhon
noc
luol
'fella

on the floor now


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

"thella" playing decent! Bucks are not shooting all that well, yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich and gordon have 8 assists between them. So far so good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ah! Gordon makes a shot to start the second quarter. 

Sweetney fouls too much.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney gets his third foul. :sigh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

for those with the bulls tv feed:

is it true skiles's voice was quavering a bit when talking about bringing duhon off the bench?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That was a big three by nocioni. Bucks were making a run.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gee, you think this team performs better when they run?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

buckmeat turnover

deng to nocioni for the dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have missed nocionis game the last three games. Tonight he is doing a good job so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are shooing 53%, bucks still having trouble. 

Balance scoring with Deng, Hinrich and Nocioni.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

has ben played at all in the second?


edit: um, that would be no. skiles, i thought we had an understanding?

lead now only 3.

uh oh. james denton (mike from desperate housewives) in milwaukee doing a home expo taking time out at the game. (cheesy!)

****.

bucks only down two.

why hasn't ben played AT ALL in the second?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Gordon sitting to long :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben sitting with two fouls

kirk picks up his third.

pargo in, not ben.

pargo for three

51-49

bogut underneath from mo williams

51-51 tied at the half.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> K how do you do that with the thread starter on the game threads? Also funny Skiles/Pillsbury/Hinrich post lol!


I wrote a XSL stylesheet that creates the HTML I post in the threads.

Man, the big lead is all gone. Let's hope we can keep up the hot shooting we had early on and grab some boards to pull this one out.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Its so obvious how much better our team is when ben is on the floor!
Hopefully skiles gets over this coaches pet thing with duhon, he is a bench player for us and only that!
Play the best players in the starters!
Hinrich, Gordon, Deng is a great 3 man starting unit.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Its so obvious how much better our team is when ben is on the floor!


Start of last season?

Game 6 against Washington?

Early games this season when Gordon started?

I'm glad Gordon is coming along... but this is the first time he's been able to handle starting. Its not like Skiles didn't give him ample opportunity in the past.

If we don't keep up the hot outside shooting, we'll lose this one, IMO. Bucks are too big.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Gordon has hardly played this quarter! 
Im so dissapointed! Why isnt he playing for hell sake


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls have a lead into the 4th, need to play smart no TO, look at the FT 25-26 now that is a refreshing sign


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

evalam23 said:


> Bulls have a lead into the 4th, need to play smart no TO, look at the FT 25-26 now that is a refreshing sign


I guess the technical Skiles got in the first half paid off. Maybe he should try this more often -- every other game or so.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Sick of this love affair with duhon and skiles


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Just looked in, looks like the bulls will end the slide, way to go


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls win!

Big game from O Harrington. Looks like he's likely to take Sweeney's place in the rotation.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

bulls committed only 8 TO's and are 28-30 from the line and do I see a double double for Othella, have not seen that in a while.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I guess one of the keys is that the bulls finally got the better end of the stick when it came to the charity strick, well it is about friggin time.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Great job by Duhon to close this game out down the stretch.

Great leadership. What a pro.

Let's hope our hot shooting can continue and we can string a few wins together.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Definitely, the apparent new whipping-boy Duhon made some huge plays down the stretch.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!Talk about winning with small ball!! Impressive

And only 8 TO'S?????


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_finally._



:banana: 

avoided the 0-9 slide. bulls hung tough. 


let the winning begin again
kumbaya


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This was close to a flawless performance. I guess this is what it's gonna take us to get a W. 

Skiles treatment of Ben ticked me off big time tonight. One bad shot, and he's OUT. One missed defensive assignment, and he's back to the bench. AND sometimes for NO reason at all . What an ***. Even though we were far and away playing our best ball w/ Ben on the court(the +/- stat will back me up). Duhon's BIG 4th qtr saved Skiles' butt from a lot of angry fans tonight.

One more thing, FAT *** Sweetney = An even bigger BUM then TC right NOW. I can't believe I once thought this guy would never make us cry for EC.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls played the Bucks huge front line pretty evenly tonight. 36 points and 20 boards for Bogut, Mcgloire, Gadz and Kukoc vs. 28 pts and 22 boards for Sweetney, Ol'fella and Song.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh, can i just say


 o'fella with the double double. he needs to remain in the starting lineup.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I've always thought Othella should start. The Bulls needed to replace some of ADs stability and Othella was the best option.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Finally!

We must win the next 2 at home and climb up slowly back to .500

Good game, good night!

Cya.

P.S: Have a nice weekend :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

goodnight, chapu!



_MILWAUKEE (AP) -- Chris Duhon scored 13 of his 16 points in the fourth quarter, and the Chicago Bulls snapped their eight-game losing streak with a 105-91 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks on Friday night.

The Bulls put seven players in double figures against the Bucks, who never found their rhythm despite 25 points from Michael Redd.

The last time the Bulls won in Milwaukee was 14 games ago in 1998, when Michael Jordan had 30 points in the midst of a 13-game winning streak during the final year of the Bulls dynasty.

Kirk Hinrich added 18 points for Chicago. Andres Nocioni had 17, Luol Deng, Othella Harrington and Darius Songaila all added 13, and Ben Gordon scored 10.

Gordon missed a 3-pointer, but Songaila got a rebound and after Chicago reset its offense, Gordon found Duhon for a 3 of his own to take an 88-82 lead midway through the fourth.

Nocioni added another 3-pointer and Songaila added an easy basket as part of a 11-2 run to give the Bulls a 93-82 lead at the midway point of the fourth while the Bucks made just one field goal in a 5-minute stretch.

The Bulls opened the second half with a 10-1 run, but neither side was happy with the officiating during a physical game. Seven players had three or more fouls at the midway point of the third quarter.

The Bulls squandered an 11-point second-half lead on Monday night in a 93-92 loss to the Bucks, but after losing a nine-point advantage in the third, it held tough in the closing minutes.

*Bucks coach Terry Stotts said before the game that the league's best teams don't have to change their style when facing opponents multiple times in the same week, but Milwaukee struggled with the new looks the Bulls showed them.*_


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

That's more like it! Let's hope they build on it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The bleeding has stopped for now. 

Balance all the way across. Duhon did his best Air Gordon immitation!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can you believe we're the 8th seed in the EC after tonight's win?

http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html

Nothing like playing in a stinky conference!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yay, a win... It seems everyone did well. Hinrich seemed to do well until the end (shootingwise). I kept hearing brick after brick. 

Sweetney continues to start and still gets into foul trouble. 4 fouls in 10 minutes is terrible. 

Skiles was surprised by the good FT shooting (and the amount of FTA's) tonight as well. We didn't miss until the fourth... wow


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Can you believe we're the 8th seed in the EC after tonight's win?
> 
> http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html
> 
> Nothing like playing in a stinky conference!


Yes thats crazy and whats even crazier is that the knicks are only 3 games out :eek8:

Im really getting bad feeling about this like we will be just good enough so that we finish
just short of the playoffs and then the knicks make the playoffs and we get screwed and end up with the 11th and 15th pick or something crazy like that.  

good game tonight :clap: When we are making shots we can play with anybody


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Bulls have finally snapped this frustrating losing streak. YAY :banana: :clap: 


Since I live in Canada, I didn't get to watch the game, but from what I've read, I heard it was a good one. The Bulls beat the Bucks at the Foul Line 28 of 30 to the Bucks' 15 of 19 shooting. Plus seven of the Bulls were in double figures, with Kirk Hinrich leading all scorers. Seems as though he's found part of the offensive game that's been missing in the past couple weeks.

It's good to see the Bulls get a hard faught victory Friday night. I hope they can deliver a win at home tonight against the Grizzlies. :biggrin:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Bulls won because I was there. :biggrin: My host told me that the Bucks have lost every game she's attended this year, where last year they won every game she attended. 

Sounds like folks with league pass got the Milwaukee feed? Did they announcers say anything about all the people cheering the Bulls win at the end? Half the people around our seats (10 rows above the scorer table on the Bucks side) were from the Chicago area, and I'd guess a third of the crowd were Bulls fans.

At one point during a break in the game, Sweet Home Chicago came over the PA system - but with Chicago nicely edited out of the song. 

Toni K eats candy during the game. There was a tupperware container at the end of the scorer table full of candy, and he helped himself. Fred Tedeshi (I think I spelled that wrong) was joking with someone from the Bulls over the candy at half time. Tony also looked so old compared to just about everyone else. But then, Kirk and Du look like they would get carded if they went to the Safe house.

TJ Ford in civvies looks like he's the guy from tech support who's going to come and fix your computer when it stops working.

Red looks great in person. Bill Wennington shaved his beard and moustache - didn't he have them for the Pippen tribute? 

I had no quarrels with when Ben came in and out of the game. 

Kirk is a god. Watching him in person, it was clear he is the Bulls heart. 

Not sure what Skiles did to get the technical - the game action was in front of us so I didn't see it happen. He did stand up most of the first half. 

Michael Redd was wearing black tights. Mo Williams tights had an obvious seam in them.

Noch's first block was great, but he does pick up silly fouls.

Loved Ben, Du and Kirk all being more aggressive towards the basket.
Darius is really, really pale.

Pre-game, Tyson Chandler was out on the floor in warmups. He was talking to someone. Pargo was practicing fancy dunks - and missing.

Read this morning that Corrie Blount was at the game - so that explains why someone who was chatting with people pre-game on the floor looked so familiar. And speaking of familiar people,
my friend has seen Latrell Sprewell working at Milwaukee's downtown 

It was a great night, except for the damn Milwaukee Freeway construction which kept me in Milwaukee a half hour longer than normal.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sam Smith's game story: http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,1,3367945.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



> MILWAUKEE -- The streak stopped here. Yes, eight was enough. This time the Bucks stop here.
> 
> That's a lot of cliches. But this was no ordinary game for the Bulls, who put seven players in double figures Friday night, led by Kirk Hinrich with 18 points and Othella Harrington with 13 points and 11 rebounds, to defeat the Milwaukee Bucks 105-91.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

awesome narek!

so i take it you had floor seats. that's very cool. you were a good luck charm (hey, wait, i thought you were going to be cheering for the bucks?, but no matter). there were a ton of bulls fans there judging from the crowd noise! and i know you were really cheering for the guys in red! deep in your heart!

i was DYING when they announced the new starting lineup - skiles actually started 'fella!! of course i'm thinking they all read my motivational article and, in the immortal words of skiles from last season, "really strapped it on". yes, he said that last year. good times.

anyway, glad you had fun at the game. i can't wait for march now when they come back to the tri-state area. 

go red!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> awesome narek!
> 
> so i take it you had floor seats. that's very cool. you were a good luck charm (hey, wait, i thought you were going to be cheering for the bucks?, but no matter). there were a ton of bulls fans there judging from the crowd noise! and i know you were really cheering for the guys in red! deep in your heart!
> 
> ...


Yep, we had floor seats. The Senator's politcal staff get up to ten tickets a year for their personal use, and the seats are either on the floor or in Herb's suite. We ended up far enough away from the Senator that he wouldnt' notice me cheering for the Bulls - but it helped that the people in front and behind us were Bulls fans. 

With two minutes left in the game, people started leaving. The game wasn't quite over at that point - it took another 30 seconds for it to be over. 

The last time I sat on the floor at a game I was a freshman in high school. One of my brothers took me to see Kareem and Oscar play - and Oscar swore so loudly during the game that that's what I remember from the game!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I caught the replay, now that was fun to watch. They played like they wanted to earn the money they make. I also have been asking for more Othella PT or for him to start. I don't care if he never passes, the man gets rebounds. My fav stat of the night were the free throws, both getting to the line and then actually making them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Also Sweetney continues to struggle. 3 TO's 3 PF's in 12 minutes. not good


----------

